# You know your art is mainstream when...



## girlbug2 (Mar 30, 2010)

...it's featured on the Simpsons!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mzBf6SC6EYY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mzBf6SC6EYY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

LOL "no groin, no Krav Maga."

Dangit I thing the video embed didn't work, here's the link:






 
Next...?


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2010)

I use the quote from the MMA episode all the time.  Something like, "Jiu Jitsu is the art of using an opponent's strength against him.  But I sneak a little of my own strength in there, too."


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 30, 2010)

I still prefer the quote...

"'Cause I'm a karate man, see! And a karate man bleed on the inside! They don't show their weakness. But you don't know that because you're a big Barry White looking motherf*****!"

.eddie murphy


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 30, 2010)

To morph an old saying:
"There are two types of people in the world, swordsmen and targets".


That being said if the Last Samurai and Tom Cruise couldn't bring iaido into the Martial Arts Main stream...nothing ever will....


----------



## Steve (Mar 30, 2010)

I really liked the movie, in spite of the fact that the "last samurai" was a white alcoholic who'd trained for one Winter.  Ah, Hollywood.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 30, 2010)

funny. =p


----------



## Msby (Mar 30, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> I really liked the movie, in spite of the fact that the "last samurai" was a white alcoholic who'd trained for one Winter.  Ah, Hollywood.



At first I thought that too, and then I started thinking of the title to be referring to Ken Watanabe's character. made me feel a bit better.

btw, isn't featuring on the Simpsons the mark of mainstream for anything?


----------



## d1jinx (Mar 30, 2010)

Msby said:


> At first I thought that too, and then I started thinking of the title to be referring to Ken Watanabe's character. made me feel a bit better.


 
Yeah... I too say it was Ken Watanabe character. T.C. was just a lucky bastard who seemed to survive everything 

A good movie I thought.  I really liked it too..


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 31, 2010)

My favorite Simpsons MA portrayal is the Comic Book Guy teaching Kung Fu at the rec center. He's got a bunch of belts knotted together to fit around him, and when he asks that the kids attack him so he can demonstrate a defense, they mob him and knock him down, while he screams, "Ow! My chi!"

I really want a t-shirt with him rolling on the floor and "Ow! My chi!" as a caption.


----------



## xJOHNx (Mar 31, 2010)

the thread is epic on its own


----------



## David43515 (Mar 31, 2010)

d1jinx said:


> Yeah... I too say it was Ken Watanabe character. T.C. was just a lucky bastard who seemed to survive everything
> 
> A good movie I thought. I really liked it too..


 
I really enjoyed it. And in all the interviews that came out when it opened, TC was VERY clear that the title reffered to Watanabe Ken`s character and not his. That was what the whole last scene where he gives Watanabe`s sword to Emperor Meiji was all about.

Still has one of the best lines ever.

"They want me to kill Indian, I`ll kill Indians. They want me to kill Japos, I`ll kill Japos. They pay me enough, I`ll kill anybody they want....But just remember, I`d kill you for free."


----------

